# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Nyari kohaku import

## Athaya

Salam kenal om2 semua.

Lagi nyari kohaku import ukuran 30-40cm. Kalau om2 Ada yg punya pengen dilepas boleh wa ke 08126281118

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Athaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tito Dwi kuswanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LauriePUM

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

